# my 5 year old planted tank



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

My planted with discus, zebra plecos, snowball pleco, leapord frog plecos .Automated with neptune apex


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What size is this tank? Looks nice.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Anthony it looks like The Fluval Osaka 155 .40 gallons.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Jousters you are correct


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Seahorse


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## Me_and_rai (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice tank thanks for sharing


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

wow dude very cool


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys !


----------



## OrchidNinja (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow, that's a really nice set-up, totally different!


----------

